# A little gravel, dirt and grass



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I took the other way home and took the Devil to the nearest playground with gravel and dirt plus grass and headed home.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I enjoy my long ways home, everything from 20 all the way up to 75miles of mixed everything. 

Exactly when did my commuting bike become my favorite bike>???? 

Bill


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

crossracer said:


> I enjoy my long ways home, everything from 20 all the way up to 75miles of mixed everything.
> 
> *Exactly when did my commuting bike become my favorite bike>*????
> 
> Bill


I realized a while back that I had put many more miles on my commuting bike than any of my other ones. Notwithstanding all of the abuse the commuter gets on potholed city streets, bad weather, etc., it never has let me down. Yes, it is my favorite, too.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

commutenow said:


> I took the other way home and took the Devil to the nearest playground with gravel and dirt plus grass and headed home.


My what a handsome devil, the dirt only adds to the allure. :thumbsup:


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

My route today had this. 
Bill


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm gonna bring a real camera out on my commute one day. The phone just doesn't do justice to the sunrises I've seen while headed to work.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

You are making me regret my recent Cross Check purchase! Nice pictures.


----------

